# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] Ερωτήσεις για οθόνη LG

## precius21

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας! Είμαι καινούργιος στο σαιτ και θα ήθελα να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις. Έχω δύο οθόνες LG, η μία είναι η flatron L1710 η οποία μόλις την ανοίγω δείχνει την εικόνα για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά η οθόνη μαυρίζει ενώ το led μένει αναμμένο πρασινο. Είναι ή απ τον inverter ή από τις λάμπες, σωστά; Υπάρχει μήπως κανα "κολπάκι" ή κάποια διαδικασία ώστε να τσεκάρω αν το πρόβλημα είναι στον inverter ή στις λάμπες;
Η άλλη οθόνη είναι η flatron W1942S. Αυτή μόλις την άνοιγα άρχιζε να αναβοσβήνει το σήμα της lg (που βγάζει στην αρχή μόλις ανοίξει η οθόνη) βγάζοντας έναν διακεκομμένο να το πω θόρυβο(τσακ....τσακ....) Δεν έκανε κάτι άλλο. Της άλλαξα όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές (είχε κανα 2-3 τελείως σκασμένους) την έβαλα ξανά και τώρα ενώ το led μένει κανονικά αναμένο η οθόνη είναι μαύρη και βγάζει τώρα έναν συνεχόμενο θόρυβο απ τον μετασχηματιστή του inverter νομίζω.(Αν βγάλω την καλωδιοταινία που πάει απ την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού στο μικρό πλακετάκι δίπλα ο θόρυβος σταματάει.) Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα και ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## vp74

Η W1942S έχει σίγουρα πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού. Θα το τσεκάρεις αργότερα. Προς το παρόν άστην στην άκρη.

Για αρχή:
Πάρε το panel (μόνο το panel) από την W1942S και φόρεσέ το στo σασί της L1710. Γράψε αν λειτουργήσει και βγάλε και φωτό από τα τροφοδοτικά σου (και από τις 2 μεριές).

----------


## precius21

> Η W1942S έχει σίγουρα πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού. Θα το τσεκάρεις αργότερα. Προς το παρόν άστην στην άκρη.
> 
> Για αρχή:
> Πάρε το panel (μόνο το panel) από την W1942S και φόρεσέ το στo σασί της L1710. Γράψε αν λειτουργήσει και βγάλε και φωτό από τα τροφοδοτικά σου (και από τις 2 μεριές).


Με το πάνελ της W1942S κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα. Ανάβουν για ένα δευτερόλεπτο οι λάμπες και μετά η οθόνη ξανα μαυρίζει. η φωτο απ την L1710 είναι αυτη. Είναι απ το ιντερνετ γιατι το κινητο μου δεν είνια τελευταίας τεχνολογίας αλλά θα ανεβάσω αν χρειαστεί :P

----------


## vp74

Βάλε στην άκρη το panel της W1942S και το σασί της και άστην στην άκρη.
Τα 2 τροφοδοτικά σου έχουν πρόβλημα.

Τοποθέτησε το panel της L1710 στο σασί της (όπως ήταν η οθόνη) και επανασυναρμολόγησέ την.
Αφού το κάνεις άναψέ την πάλι και με ένα φακό ή λάμπα φώτισε το panel να δεις αν φαίνεται αχνά κάτι στην οθόνη. Σύνδεσέ την με ένα pc και φώτισε να δεις αν φαίνεται κάτι αχνά.
Ξαναγράψε.

----------


## precius21

> Βάλε στην άκρη το panel της W1942S και το σασί της και άστην στην άκρη.
> Τα 2 τροφοδοτικά σου έχουν πρόβλημα.
> 
> Τοποθέτησε το panel της L1710 στο σασί της (όπως ήταν η οθόνη) και επανασυναρμολόγησέ την.
> Αφού το κάνεις άναψέ την πάλι και με ένα φακό ή λάμπα φώτισε το panel να δεις αν φαίνεται αχνά κάτι στην οθόνη. Σύνδεσέ την με ένα pc και φώτισε να δεις αν φαίνεται κάτι αχνά.
> Ξαναγράψε.


Εκανα ακριβώς αυτό που έγραψες, δεν φαίνεται τίποτα στην οθόνη. Ανάβουν οι λάμπες στιγμιαία και μετά μαυρίζει. Επίσης κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο οταν συνδέω το καλώδιο από το pc, ανάβουν οι λάμπες κ μετα ξανα μαυρίζει

----------


## precius21

Μου είπαν πως μπορώ να δοκιμάσω αν δουλευει σωστα ο inverter με μια λάμπα εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας αν θυμαμαι καλα αφου ανοίξω το πλαστικο και τη βαλω στο βίσματα, μου το είπαν χονδρικά όμως. Παίζει να ισχύει κατι τέτοιο?

----------


## vp74

> Εκανα ακριβώς αυτό που έγραψες, δεν φαίνεται  τίποτα στην οθόνη. Ανάβουν οι λάμπες στιγμιαία και μετά μαυρίζει. Επίσης  κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο οταν συνδέω το καλώδιο από το pc, ανάβουν οι  λάμπες κ μετα ξανα μαυρίζει


1). Αν δεν έχεις αλλάξει πυκνωτές και σε αυτή την πλακέτα καλό θα ήταν  να το κάνεις. Να τους αλλάξεις όλους στους 105 βαθμούς και ας μην είναι  φουσκωμένοι. Όταν τους αλλάξεις να μετρήσεις τάσεις στην φύσα που φεύγει  για την μικρή πλακέτα. Αν δεν στρώσει

2).Θα κάνεις έλεγχο στις αντιστάσεις και στην r301 κοντά στον  μετασχηματιστή. Με το πολύμετρο θα τσεκάρεις επίσης και τις 2  διπλοδιόδους επάνω στις ψύκτρες. αν όλα είναι οκ

3). από την πάνω μεριά κοντά στους μετασχηματιστές σου έχω σημειώσει με μεγάλο κύκλο το σημείο (HS). Από την κάτω μεριά είναι 2 mosfet smd.  Προσθέτεις κόλληση σε αυτά (στα επάνω 4 ποδαράκια του κάθε mosfet και  στο pin1 του κάθε mosfet). 

4). Αν δεν δεις διαφορά κοίταξε για ωμικές διαφορές στους  μετασχηματιστές.  Αν δεν έχεις μαυρίλες κάτω από τα μετασχηματιστάκια το  πρόβλημά σου  λογικά είναι στα smd mosfets. 

Καλό θα ήταν μιας και είναι λιγάκι απίθανο και στα 2 monitor σου να έχει  χαλασμένες λάμπες, αφού αλλάξεις τους πυκνωτές και τσεκάρεις τα  παραπάνω, να δοκιμάσεις και με το 19άρι panel μιας και αυτό είναι  πιθανότατα το λειτουργικό καθώς η βλάβη του ήταν εμφανέστατα στους  πυκνωτές και στον θόρυβο που έχεις λογικά από τον μετασχηματιστή.

Οπότε τις δοκιμές κάντες και με το 19άρι monitor, ειδικά μετά την αλλαγή πυκνωτών και την πρόσθεση κόλλησης στα mosfets.

Καλό θα ήταν να τσεκάρεις και για ψυχρές στο κάτω μέρος του τροφοδοτικού.







> Μου είπαν πως μπορώ να δοκιμάσω αν δουλευει σωστα ο inverter με μια λάμπα εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας αν θυμαμαι καλα αφου ανοίξω το πλαστικο και τη βαλω στο βίσματα, μου το είπαν χονδρικά όμως. Παίζει να ισχύει κατι τέτοιο?


Δεν το γνωρίζω και δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει καθώς φοβάμαι τις υψηλές τάσεις και ότι κάνω το κάνω εκτός ρεύματος εκτός από την μέτρηση τάσεων στην φύσα.
Λογικά το πρόβλημά σου είναι στον inverter και όχι στις λάμπες. Αν αποκλείσεις με την αλλαγή πυκνωτών και τις τάσεις τότε βεβαιώνεσαι 100% κατά την γνώμη μου.

----------


## precius21

> 1). Αν δεν έχεις αλλάξει πυκνωτές και σε αυτή την πλακέτα καλό θα ήταν  να το κάνεις. Να τους αλλάξεις όλους στους 105 βαθμούς και ας μην είναι  φουσκωμένοι. Όταν τους αλλάξεις να μετρήσεις τάσεις στην φύσα που φεύγει  για την μικρή πλακέτα. Αν δεν στρώσει
> 
> 2).Θα κάνεις έλεγχο στις αντιστάσεις και στην r301 κοντά στον  μετασχηματιστή. Με το πολύμετρο θα τσεκάρεις επίσης και τις 2  διπλοδιόδους επάνω στις ψύκτρες. αν όλα είναι οκ
> 
> 3). από την πάνω μεριά κοντά στους μετασχηματιστές σου έχω σημειώσει με μεγάλο κύκλο το σημείο (HS). Από την κάτω μεριά είναι 2 mosfet smd.  Προσθέτεις κόλληση σε αυτά (στα επάνω 4 ποδαράκια του κάθε mosfet και  στο pin1 του κάθε mosfet). 
> 
> 4). Αν δεν δεις διαφορά κοίταξε για ωμικές διαφορές στους  μετασχηματιστές.  Αν δεν έχεις μαυρίλες κάτω από τα μετασχηματιστάκια το  πρόβλημά σου  λογικά είναι στα smd mosfets. 
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν μιας και είναι λιγάκι απίθανο και στα 2 monitor σου να έχει  χαλασμένες λάμπες, αφού αλλάξεις τους πυκνωτές και τσεκάρεις τα  παραπάνω, να δοκιμάσεις και με το 19άρι panel μιας και αυτό είναι  πιθανότατα το λειτουργικό καθώς η βλάβη του ήταν εμφανέστατα στους  πυκνωτές και στον θόρυβο που έχεις λογικά από τον μετασχηματιστή.
> ...


Άλλαξα αρχικά όλους τους πυκνωτές, τη δοκίμασα και δούλεψε κανονικά, την είχα ανοιχτή πάνω απο μισή ώρα. Την εκλεισα για να την βάλω κανονικά στο κουτί της και οταν πάω να τη δουλέψω αρχικά βάζω μονο το καλώδιο του ρεύματος και μου λεει no signal, ολα καλα ως εδώ. Με το που συνδέω το pc μου βγάζει "power saving mode" και το led απο πράσινο γινεται πορτοκαλί.. Την ανοιξα πάλι μπας και δεν εβαλα καλά κατι η μου φυγε κατι καταλάθος αλλα όλα ειναι κανονικά. Παίζει να φταίει κατι αλλο?

----------


## vp74

> Άλλαξα αρχικά όλους τους πυκνωτές, τη δοκίμασα και δούλεψε κανονικά, την είχα ανοιχτή πάνω απο μισή ώρα. Την εκλεισα για να την βάλω κανονικά στο κουτί της και οταν πάω να τη δουλέψω αρχικά βάζω μονο το καλώδιο του ρεύματος και μου λεει no signal, ολα καλα ως εδώ. Με το που συνδέω το pc μου βγάζει "power saving mode" και το led απο πράσινο γινεται πορτοκαλί.. Την ανοιξα πάλι μπας και δεν εβαλα καλά κατι η μου φυγε κατι καταλάθος αλλα όλα ειναι κανονικά. Παίζει να φταίει κατι αλλο?


Η οθόνη (L1710) πρέπει να δουλεύει κανονικά μετά την αλλαγή πυκνωτών  όπως περιγράφεις (πορτοκαλί αφού δείξει πρώτα το no signal). Αν  δοκιμάζεις με laptop άλλαξε σε dual display και χαμηλότερη ανάλυση  (1280x1024, 1024x76 :Cool: . Mε pc κατευθείαν δοκίμασε πάλι χαμηλότερη ανάλυση  (όπως πριν) ή σε άλλη έξοδο της κάρτας γραφικών σου. Να την ανοίγεις  αφού την έχεις συνδέσει στο pc με το καλώδιο, και αν σου σβήσει αφού  μπει windows σημαίνει ότι έχεις υψηλότερη ανάλυση από αυτήν που  υποστηρίζει. Αν την έλεγξες με ίδιο pc ή laptop όταν σου δούλεψε, άνοιξέ  την και τσέκαρε κουμπώματα στις φύσες από την mainboard προς  τροφοδοτικό και panel. Αν άλλαξες με μεταχειρισμένους πυκνωτές, βάλε  καινούργιους. 

Αν την αποσυναρμολογήσεις πάλι (L1710), δοκίμασε  και το panel σου από την W1942 να βεβαιωθείς ότι έχεις και το 19άρι σου  οκ (panel) και πας μετά για επισκευή του τροφοδοτικού της (W1942).

edit: να κουμπώσεις καλά και τις λάμπες στο τροφοδοτικό πριν την ξανακλείσεις και το καλωδιάκι από την πλακέτα on/off στην mainboard.
έλεγχο δηλαδή όλες τις φύσες και κουμπώματα.

----------


## precius21

> Η οθόνη (L1710) πρέπει να δουλεύει κανονικά μετά την αλλαγή πυκνωτών  όπως περιγράφεις (πορτοκαλί αφού δείξει πρώτα το no signal). Αν  δοκιμάζεις με laptop άλλαξε σε dual display και χαμηλότερη ανάλυση  (1280x1024, 1024x76. Mε pc κατευθείαν δοκίμασε πάλι χαμηλότερη ανάλυση  (όπως πριν) ή σε άλλη έξοδο της κάρτας γραφικών σου. Να την ανοίγεις  αφού την έχεις συνδέσει στο pc με το καλώδιο, και αν σου σβήσει αφού  μπει windows σημαίνει ότι έχεις υψηλότερη ανάλυση από αυτήν που  υποστηρίζει. Αν την έλεγξες με ίδιο pc ή laptop όταν σου δούλεψε, άνοιξέ  την και τσέκαρε κουμπώματα στις φύσες από την mainboard προς  τροφοδοτικό και panel. Αν άλλαξες με μεταχειρισμένους πυκνωτές, βάλε  καινούργιους. 
> 
> Αν την αποσυναρμολογήσεις πάλι (L1710), δοκίμασε  και το panel σου από την W1942 να βεβαιωθείς ότι έχεις και το 19άρι σου  οκ (panel) και πας μετά για επισκευή του τροφοδοτικού της (W1942).
> 
> edit: να κουμπώσεις καλά και τις λάμπες στο τροφοδοτικό πριν την ξανακλείσεις και το καλωδιάκι από την πλακέτα on/off στην mainboard.
> έλεγχο δηλαδή όλες τις φύσες και κουμπώματα.


Με laptop την δοκιμάζω ναι. Συνδέω και άλλη μία οθόνη που έχω και δουλευει κανονικά, άρα δεν πιστεύω ναι είναι θέμα λαπτοπ. Έπαιξα και με την ανάλυση αλλα πάλι τίποτα, ξανα power saving mode. Την άνοιξα ξανά και κοίταξα όλα τα κουμπώματα, ειναι κανονικά δεν ειχε μπει κατι λάθος. Οι πυκνωτές ήταν όλοι καινούργιοι απλά δεν βρήκα κάποιους στα 25V και έβαλα στα 35 δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Δεν δουλεύει ουτε με το  πάνελ της W1942, το συνδέω και απλά ανάβει το μπλε led και δεν δείχνει τίποτα, μαυρη οθόνη.

----------


## vp74

> Με laptop την δοκιμάζω ναι. Συνδέω και άλλη μία  οθόνη που έχω και δουλευει κανονικά, άρα δεν πιστεύω ναι είναι θέμα  λαπτοπ. Έπαιξα και με την ανάλυση αλλα πάλι τίποτα, ξανα power saving  mode. Την άνοιξα ξανά και κοίταξα όλα τα κουμπώματα, ειναι κανονικά δεν  ειχε μπει κατι λάθος. Οι πυκνωτές ήταν όλοι καινούργιοι απλά δεν βρήκα  κάποιους στα 25V και έβαλα στα 35 δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Δεν  δουλεύει ουτε με το  πάνελ της W1942, το συνδέω και απλά ανάβει το μπλε  led και δεν δείχνει τίποτα, μαυρη οθόνη.


Έχουμε λοιπόν:
Όταν δεν συνδέεις vga καλώδιο, τότε δείχνει κανονικά και σου δείχνει το  no signal. όταν βάζεις σήμα vga τότε σου πέφτει σε stanby και το φωτάκι  γίνεται πορτοκαλί. 

Βγάλε το καλώδιο που πάει από την mainboard στο panel (από την μεριά της  mainboard), βάλε το vga επάνω για να παίρνει σήμα και δες αν σου πέφτει  πάλι σε standby. Την οθόνη θα την έχεις ανάποδα για να βλέπεις αν σου  ανάβουν οι λάμπες από τις σχισμές. 
Γράψε αν πέφτει σε stanby σε ανάλυση 1280x1024 χωρίς το καλώδιο από την mainboard στο panel.

 Είναι βασικό οι πυκνωτές που άλλαξες στο τροφοδοτικό να είναι  καινούριοι. Το ότι έβαλες μεγαλύτερους σε τάση είναι καλύτερο. Δεν είναι  εκεί το πρόβλημα. Δεν αν έχει ξεμείνει κάποιος στο τροφοδοτικό σε 10V  και βάλε στην θέση του 16 ή 25 ή 35. 

Επίσης δες αν έχει ψηλούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς στην mainboard καθώς και  αντίσταση με ψηλά ποδαράκια κοντά στην φύσα που κουμπώνει το καλώδιο που  έρχεται από το τροφοδοτικό. Αν δεν έχει ασημένιους άλλαξε σκούπα όλους  τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς της mainboard.

Βγάλε μια φωτό της mainboard αν είναι εύκολο ή βρες μια από inet να είναι ίδια.
Λογικά δεν έχεις θέμα με inverter αν χωρίς vga καλώδιο δεν σβήνουν οι λάμπες και σου δούλεψε.

----------


## precius21

> Έχουμε λοιπόν:
> Όταν δεν συνδέεις vga καλώδιο, τότε δείχνει κανονικά και σου δείχνει το  no signal. όταν βάζεις σήμα vga τότε σου πέφτει σε stanby και το φωτάκι  γίνεται πορτοκαλί. 
> 
> Βγάλε το καλώδιο που πάει από την mainboard στο panel (από την μεριά της  mainboard), βάλε το vga επάνω για να παίρνει σήμα και δες αν σου πέφτει  πάλι σε standby. Την οθόνη θα την έχεις ανάποδα για να βλέπεις αν σου  ανάβουν οι λάμπες από τις σχισμές. 
> Γράψε αν πέφτει σε stanby σε ανάλυση 1280x1024 χωρίς το καλώδιο από την mainboard στο panel.
> 
>  Είναι βασικό οι πυκνωτές που άλλαξες στο τροφοδοτικό να είναι  καινούριοι. Το ότι έβαλες μεγαλύτερους σε τάση είναι καλύτερο. Δεν είναι  εκεί το πρόβλημα. Δεν αν έχει ξεμείνει κάποιος στο τροφοδοτικό σε 10V  και βάλε στην θέση του 16 ή 25 ή 35. 
> 
> Επίσης δες αν έχει ψηλούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς στην mainboard καθώς και  αντίσταση με ψηλά ποδαράκια κοντά στην φύσα που κουμπώνει το καλώδιο που  έρχεται από το τροφοδοτικό. Αν δεν έχει ασημένιους άλλαξε σκούπα όλους  τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς της mainboard.
> ...


Έβγαλα το καλώδιο απ τη μεριά της mainboard. Xωρίς το vga το led μένει πράσινο και οι λάμπες αναμένες. Όταν βάζω το vga και τη ανοίγω ανάβουν οι λάμπες για 2 -3 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά σβήνουν και η οθόνη μαυρίζει χωρις να υπάρχει καποιο μήνυμα(λογικά γιατί εχω βγάλει το καλώδιο) και το led γίνεται ξανα πορτοκαλί. Οι πυκνωτές ήταν καινούργιοι ναι και δεν υπάρχει κανένας στα 10V στο τροφοδοτικό. Τωρα όταν λες αν υπάρχουν ψηλοι και ασημένιοι πυκνωτές στη mainboard τι εννοεις, στο χρώμα ασημένιοι? Αντίσταση δεν υπαρχει στο σημείο που λες. Θα ανεβάσω και φωτο αυριο.

----------


## vp74

Βγάλε την φωτό και βλέπουμε. Βεβαιώσου ότι έχεις αλλάξει και τους πυκνωτές στην φωτό στο τροφοδοτικό σου.

----------


## precius21

> Βγάλε την φωτό και βλέπουμε. Βεβαιώσου ότι έχεις αλλάξει και τους πυκνωτές στην φωτό στο τροφοδοτικό σου.


Ναι τους έχω αλλάξει όλους τους πυκνωτές. Αυτό ειναι το τροφοδοτικό και η mainboard.

----------


## vp74

Άλλαξε αυτόν για αρχή επειδή είναι κοντά στην φύσα του power οn/off και  βγάλε το αυτοκολητάκι ή από το service manual δες ποιο ολοκληρωμένο  είναι αυτό δίπλα του. Αν έχεις εύκαιρους άλλαξέ τους όλους. Απλά το  γράφω επειδή η οθόνη σου έπαιξε για μισή ώρα. Αυτός ο μικρός ασημί  ηλεκτρολυτικός πρέπει να είναι 10mf στα 16V αν βλέπω καλά, αν όχι  κάποιος ας με διορθώσει.

----------


## precius21

> Άλλαξε αυτόν για αρχή επειδή είναι κοντά στην φύσα του power οn/off και  βγάλε το αυτοκολητάκι ή από το service manual δες ποιο ολοκληρωμένο  είναι αυτό δίπλα του. Αν έχεις εύκαιρους άλλαξέ τους όλους. Απλά το  γράφω επειδή η οθόνη σου έπαιξε για μισή ώρα. Αυτός ο μικρός ασημί  ηλεκτρολυτικός πρέπει να είναι 10mf στα 16V αν βλέπω καλά, αν όχι  κάποιος ας με διορθώσει.


Ο πυκνωτής αν θυμάμαι καλα λέει πάνω 40 10 16V. θα ψάξω και για το ολοκληρωμενο να δω ποιο είναι. Απλά δεν έχει τυχει να ασχοληθώ ξανά με κόλληση-αποκόλληση smd και τέτοιων ολοκληρωμένων όπως αυτο δίπλα στον πυκνωτή. Βαγγέλη θα θελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί βλέπω οτι έχεις διάθεση και με καθοδηγείς και σ'ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά. Στην ηλεκτρονική που είμαι στη θεσσαλονίκη ασχοληθήκαμε μονο με κολλητήρια τον πρώτο χρονο (και αυτά όχι πολλά πραγματα) και επειδή μ'αρέσει  όλο αυτο με τα ηλκτρονικά μπορείς να μου περιγράψεις τι χρειάζομαι για τέτοιες κολλήσεις? (π.χ πιστόλι θερμού αερα κτλ) για να τα πάρω και να αρχίσω να εξασκούμαι.

----------


## vp74

> Ο πυκνωτής αν θυμάμαι καλα λέει πάνω 40 10 16V. θα ψάξω και για το ολοκληρωμενο να δω ποιο είναι. Απλά δεν έχει τυχει να ασχοληθώ ξανά με κόλληση-αποκόλληση smd και τέτοιων ολοκληρωμένων όπως αυτο δίπλα στον πυκνωτή. Βαγγέλη θα θελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί βλέπω οτι έχεις διάθεση και με καθοδηγείς και σ'ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά. Στην ηλεκτρονική που είμαι στη θεσσαλονίκη ασχοληθήκαμε μονο με κολλητήρια τον πρώτο χρονο (και αυτά όχι πολλά πραγματα) και επειδή μ'αρέσει  όλο αυτο με τα ηλκτρονικά μπορείς να μου περιγράψεις τι χρειάζομαι για τέτοιες κολλήσεις? (π.χ πιστόλι θερμού αερα κτλ) για να τα πάρω και να αρχίσω να εξασκούμαι.


Δεν έχω γνώση για τέτοια αποκόλληση. Έχει καλά threads όμως στο "ερωτήσεις πριν την επισκεύη" στο site εδώ. Το ολοκληρωμένο σου είπα να δεις ποιο είναι για μια παρόμοια βλάβη σε samsung εδώ στο site, αν φοράει το ίδιο, και αν είναι το ίδιο λογικά δεν θα χρειαστεί να το αποκολήσεις και θα μας πουν και τα παιδιά εδώ για παραπάνω πράγματα. Πιστεύω ότι είναι τα πυκνωτάκια σου καθώς σου άναψε και δούλεψε κανονικά. 

Τώρα για το αν σε βοηθάω είναι επειδή έχω όρεξη και θα χαρώ να την φτιάξεις, όπως βοήθησαν κ εμένα. Δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας ούτε έχω εμπειρία για να σου πω τι να αγοράσεις, καθώς και εγώ σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσω εξοπλισμό. Ακόμη δεν έχω ένα ψηφιακό πολύμετρο της προκοπής :P

Anyway, άλλαξε τα πυκνωτάκια, το μικρό δεν ξέρω ακριβώς πόσα mf είναι (πιστεύω 10mF) γιατί μπορεί να γράφει 4D ή 40. Δεν γνωρίζω τους κωδικούς και καλό θα ήταν να μας πει κάποιος πόσα μF είναι αν έχει την καλή διάθεση.

----------


## precius21

> Δεν έχω γνώση για τέτοια αποκόλληση. Έχει καλά threads όμως στο "ερωτήσεις πριν την επισκεύη" στο site εδώ. Το ολοκληρωμένο σου είπα να δεις ποιο είναι για μια παρόμοια βλάβη σε samsung εδώ στο site, αν φοράει το ίδιο, και αν είναι το ίδιο λογικά δεν θα χρειαστεί να το αποκολήσεις και θα μας πουν και τα παιδιά εδώ για παραπάνω πράγματα. Πιστεύω ότι είναι τα πυκνωτάκια σου καθώς σου άναψε και δούλεψε κανονικά. 
> 
> Τώρα για το αν σε βοηθάω είναι επειδή έχω όρεξη και θα χαρώ να την φτιάξεις, όπως βοήθησαν κ εμένα. Δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας ούτε έχω εμπειρία για να σου πω τι να αγοράσεις, καθώς και εγώ σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσω εξοπλισμό. Ακόμη δεν έχω ένα ψηφιακό πολύμετρο της προκοπής :P
> 
> Anyway, άλλαξε τα πυκνωτάκια, το μικρό δεν ξέρω ακριβώς πόσα mf είναι (πιστεύω 10mF) γιατί μπορεί να γράφει 4D ή 40. Δεν γνωρίζω τους κωδικούς και καλό θα ήταν να μας πει κάποιος πόσα μF είναι αν έχει την καλή διάθεση.


Έχεις δίκιο, τελικά ο μικρός πυκνωτής γράφει 4D 10 16V. Το ολοκληρωμένο δίπλα στον πυκνωτή είναι το Myson MTV312MV64.

----------


## vp74

To pinout είναι αυτό:
http://www.go-gddq.com/upload/2012-0...2614466455.jpg

Στο service manual της οθόνης αναγράφει:

POWER PART:
This part consists of the one 3.3V regulator, and 1.8V regulator to convert power which is provided 5V in Power board. 5V is provided for LCD panel and Micom. Also, 5V is converted 3.3V and 1.8V by regulators. Converted power is provided for IC in the main board.

Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως είναι θέμα πυκνωτών στην mainboard. Στο pin4 λογικά πρέπει να έχεις 3.3V (την μέτρηση κάντην αρχικά χωρίς το panel συνδεμένο και χωρίς το καλώδιο vga. (Μετά panel και vga συνδεμένα και πάλι μέτρηση).

Προτείνω να αλλάξεις όλους τους πυκνωτές σου.

----------


## precius21

> To pinout είναι αυτό:
> http://www.go-gddq.com/upload/2012-0...2614466455.jpg
> 
> Στο service manual της οθόνης αναγράφει:
> 
> POWER PART:
> This part consists of the one 3.3V regulator, and 1.8V regulator to convert power which is provided 5V in Power board. 5V is provided for LCD panel and Micom. Also, 5V is converted 3.3V and 1.8V by regulators. Converted power is provided for IC in the main board.
> 
> Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως είναι θέμα πυκνωτών στην mainboard. Στο pin4 λογικά πρέπει να έχεις 3.3V (την μέτρηση κάντην αρχικά χωρίς το panel συνδεμένο και χωρίς το καλώδιο vga. (Μετά panel και vga συνδεμένα και πάλι μέτρηση).
> ...


Στο pin4 είτε με συνδεμένο πάνελ και vga είτε όχι έχω μόνιμα 0. Στο pin3 έχω 3,3V μόνιμα, είτε με πανελ και vga είτε όχι. Περιμένω τη παραγγελία που έκανα γιατι είμαι εκτος θα αλλάξω τους πυκνωτές στη mainboard και θα ξανα γράψω. Στην φύσα της εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού τι τάσεις πρέπει να παιρνω? Για να τσεκάρω αν ολα ειναι καλα απ το θέμα τροφοδοτικού. Αν και αρχικά όπως έγραψα η οθόνη δούλεψε για μισή ώρα, απλά για να αποκλείσω το ενδεχόμενο τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## vp74

Πίστευα ότι από τροφοδοτικό ήσουν τσεκαρισμένος με μέτρηση τάσεων... και αλλαγή όλων των ηλεκτρολυτικών με καινούργιους. 

Στην  φύσα πρέπει να έχεις 5V και 12V. Από την φωτό σου που έχεις βάλει,  γράφει το κάθε pin τι είναι στην φύσα οπότε θα δεις που θα μετρήσεις.  Από την κάτω μεριά μετράς με όλα συνδεμένα και με προσοχή πάλι, είτε  πάνω στους πυκνωτές είτε στην φύσα. Τα 5V και 12V αντίστοιχα καταλήγουν  στην mainboard (από κάτω θα σου έχει σημειωμένες τις γραμμές των 5V και  των 12V..) 

Η περίπτωση να σου δουλέψει για μισή ώρα σημαίνει πως  οι τάσεις σου μετά την αλλαγή των πυκνωτών ήταν σωστές (5v,12v). To ότι σου ανοίγει τις λάμπες χωρίς να κουμπώσεις το panel σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα inverter και τροφοδοσίας του. To  θέμα είναι αν κάποιος από τους πυκνωτές αν ήταν μεταχειρισμένος (πχ αν είχε  680μF και τον  άλλαξες με μεταχειρισμένο επειδή δεν είχες ίδια τιμή) θα σου σβήσει την οθόνη σε 1  sec αν αυτός βγήκε πάλι off, αλλά δεν θα σε ρίξει σε stanby όπως σου κάνει τώρα, θα είχε συνεχόμενα το led αναμμένο αλλά με μαύρη οθόνη.

----------


## precius21

Άλλαξα και τους πυκνωτές στη mainboard εκτος απ αυτόν που εχεις κυκλωσει. Εκανα λάθος στις προηγούμενες μετρήσεις μου, στο ολοκληρωμένο στη mainboard στο pin4 έχω 3,1V, δηλαδή και στο vdd και vdd3 έχω 3,1V. Ξανα μέτρησα τις τάσεις στη φύσα εξόδου του  τροφοδοτικού και 14v και 5v. Υπάρχει περίπτωση ναι φταίει το τροφοδοτικό που έχω μεγαλύτερη τάση και να μου ρίχνει την οθόνη σε stanby?

----------


## vp74

Δεν πιστεύω ότι σου ρίχνει σε stanby από τα 14 του τροφοδοτικού. Στην VDD του ολοκληρωμένου πρέπει να έχεις 3.3V και όχι 3.1V, κατά την άποψή μου η minimum για να λειτουργήσει σωστά είναι 3.3V. Δες πρώτον ο πυκνωτής που δεν άλλαξες σε ποιο pin του ολοκληρωμένου καταλήγει και επίσης δες τι τάση έχει στα ποδαράκια του.  Επίσης δες τάσεις στον regulator 3.3V (7833). Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι έχει να κάνει με τροφοδοσία του ολοκληρωμένου και σου ρίχνει stanby. Άλλαξέ τον πυκνωτή και τσεκάρισέ το.

O πυκνωτής είναι σίγουρα 10μf / 16V
μπορείς να τον αντικαταστήσεις με ηλεκτρολυτικό όπως είναι και οι άλλοι που άλλαξες, εγώ τους βάζω σε οριζόντια θέση αν χωράνε αλλιώς όπως εδώ:

http://www.instructables.com/id/FREE...ty-capacitors/

----------


## precius21

> Δεν πιστεύω ότι σου ρίχνει σε stanby από τα 14 του τροφοδοτικού. Στην VDD του ολοκληρωμένου πρέπει να έχεις 3.3V και όχι 3.1V, κατά την άποψή μου η minimum για να λειτουργήσει σωστά είναι 3.3V. Δες πρώτον ο πυκνωτής που δεν άλλαξες σε ποιο pin του ολοκληρωμένου καταλήγει και επίσης δες τι τάση έχει στα ποδαράκια του.  Επίσης δες τάσεις στον regulator 3.3V (7833). Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι έχει να κάνει με τροφοδοσία του ολοκληρωμένου και σου ρίχνει stanby. Άλλαξέ τον πυκνωτή και τσεκάρισέ το.
> 
> O πυκνωτής είναι σίγουρα 10μf / 16V
> μπορείς να τον αντικαταστήσεις με ηλεκτρολυτικό όπως είναι και οι άλλοι που άλλαξες, εγώ τους βάζω σε οριζόντια θέση αν χωράνε αλλιώς όπως εδώ:
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/FREE...ty-capacitors/


Άλλαξα και αυτον τον πυκνωτή με εναν 10μf στα 50v (μεταχειρισμένο) γιατί δεν είχα ευκαιρο αλλα πάλι τίποτα το ίδιο. Ο πυκνωτής καταλήγει στο pin4 του ολοκληρωμένου στο vdd3 δηλαδή. Επίσης και αυτός έχει 3,1v στο ποδαράκι του όπως και στο pin4. Στον regulator έχω 3,3v και 5v, οι τιμές που πρέπει να έχω νομιζω.

----------


## vp74

> Άλλαξα και αυτον τον πυκνωτή με εναν 10μf στα 50v (μεταχειρισμένο) γιατί δεν είχα ευκαιρο αλλα πάλι τίποτα το ίδιο. Ο πυκνωτής καταλήγει στο pin4 του ολοκληρωμένου στο vdd3 δηλαδή. Επίσης και αυτός έχει 3,1v στο ποδαράκι του όπως και στο pin4. Στον regulator έχω 3,3v και 5v, οι τιμές που πρέπει να έχω νομιζω.


Συνοψίζω για τους υπόλοιπους:

1). Αλλάχθηκαν όλοι οι πυκνωτές στο τροφοδοτικό με νέους. Τάσεις μετρημένες ΟΚ.
Το monitor δούλεψε για μισή ώρα μετά την αλλαγή πυκνωτών.

2). Oι λάμπες παραμένουν αναμένες αν δεν είναι συνεδεμένο το καλώδιο από mainboard στο panel.

3). Αλλάχθηκαν όλοι οι πυκνωτές στην mainboard με νέους (εκτός του 10μf/16V με μεταχειρισμένο)
και οι τάσεις στα pins του ΜΤV312M64 (VDD,VDD3) είναι 3.1V αντί 3.3V.
http://www.telemaster.ru/minitv/pdf/MTV312MV64.pdf

4). O regulator 7833 έχει σωστές τάσεις σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις.

H οθόνη ανοίγει και μετά πέφτει σε Stanby μετά από 2 sec.

Δεν  γνωρίζω αν δίνοντας παραπάνω τάση στο VDD3 λύσει το πρόβλημα (όπως στην  samsung 710n σε άλλο thread), δεν γνωρίζω αν πρέπει να κοιταχτεί κάτι  στο πλακετάκι του on/off (πχ το LEDάκι διπλοδίοδος, το μόνο που έμεινε αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα). Επίσης δεν γνωρίζω πως γίνεται reset στο ολοκληρωμένο και αν λύσει το πρόβλημα.

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω άλλο. Ίσως οι πιο έμπειροι να έχουν λύση. Κατά την γνώμη μου είναι mainboard σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω.

----------


## precius21

Αν αλλάξω το τη mainboard πιστευεις θα λυθεί το προβλημα; Έψαξα να βρω μία να παραγγείλω αλλά δεν μπορώ βρω. Θα θελα να την πάρω και να είμαι σίγουρος οτι δουλευει και μετά να προσπαθήσω να να φτιάξω και αυτή που έχω τωρα( να μετρήσω τάσεις κτλ και να και να συγκρίνω με την καινούργια).

----------


## precius21

Καλησπέρα και πάλι! Η οθόνη τελικά δούλεψε μετά από δοκιμή με άλλο καλωδιο vga. Δουλεύει κανονικά εδώ και μία ώρα. Εχω όμως ένα άλλο προβλημα: θέλω να μεγαλώσω την ανάλυση απο τις ρυθμίσεις του υπολογιστή και οταν επιλέγω μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση και πατάω εφαρμογή και οκ η ανάλυση πηγαίνει μόνη της ξανά στο 800χ600. Δοκιμάζω άλλο monitor και μπορώ να την αλλάξω κανονικά. Τι μπορει να συμβαίνει;;

----------

